# New Ducks!



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Picked up these two a week or so ago, we've just let them loose with our flock today and they seem to be settling into the pecking order nicely.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

OOOOOOO a Crested! 

Lovely!

We got 7 new ducks last week and another 3 coming next week.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Aww a crested duck, dont you just love birds that wear hats:flrt:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

whats that thing on its head?

cute ducks though


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> OOOOOOO a Crested!
> 
> Lovely!
> 
> We got 7 new ducks last week and *another 3 coming next week*.


You're not are you :whistling2:
We're thinking of some runners.
They're lovely.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

temerist said:


> whats that thing on its head?
> 
> cute ducks though


Its a pom pom which all crested ducks have


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

temerist said:


> whats that thing on its head?.


It's a Crested duck:lol2:.That thing on it's head is feathers:lol2:.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

oh :blush:

*ducks out un-noticed* no pun intended :lol2:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

This is Aretha, our other crested duck, she is also the loudest of the lot - I do love runnners although we only have two left. The other is Dick and he only has one eye, but it doesn't stop him!


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

MrsP said:


> This is Aretha, our other crested duck, she is also the loudest of the lot - I do love runnners although we only have two left. The other is Dick and he only has one eye, but it doesn't stop him!
> 
> image


Get some black runners :mf_dribble: I like those crested ducks


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

The ducklings are so cute:flrt:.


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

She is a runner! We had another black female runnner but she died. I'm looking to get a few more in Spring, or incubate some of the eggs.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Mandarin ducks are my favourite we have a pair at the sanctuary(as well as 13 Muscovies, 3 shellducks and 5 crossbreeds) and they are so pretty


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

MrsP said:


> She is a runner! We had another black female runnner but she died. I'm looking to get a few more in Spring, or incubate some of the eggs.


Can you get runners with hair do's :gasp: OMG. Oh dear...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Awww that duckling is adorable:flrt:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

When we had runner ducklings (only 2) I kept them in the house, and they would sleep on my shoulders.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

MrsP said:


> When we had runner ducklings (only 2) I kept them in the house, and they would sleep on my shoulders.
> 
> image


:gasp: That's not fair. I want.


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

LiamRatSnake said:


> :gasp: That's not fair. I want.


Somebody else did. Just before Christmas they went through the hedge and never came back. We've plugged the gap and had no more wanderers but I'm gutted about Crispy and Orange (as they were known to us).


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

MrsP said:


> Somebody else did. Just before Christmas they went through the hedge and never came back. We've plugged the gap and had no more wanderers but I'm gutted about Crispy and Orange (as they were known to us).


Oh dear, I'm sorry about that


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Aww a crested duck, *dont you just love birds that wear hats*:flrt:


lol thats the first thing i thought when i saw the pic, nice ducks!


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

I only found out after we got Aretha that the crest is a result of a cranial deformity.

The males love it, gives them something to hang onto while mating.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

MrsP said:


> I only found out after we got Aretha that the crest is a result of a cranial deformity.
> 
> The males love it, gives them something to hang onto while mating.


They're not exactly gentle lovers are they lol


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

We spent last summer wetting ourselves watching Dick and Crispy chasing the girls around. They even did the female goose whenever they got the chance - and the chickens! Ducks are randy buggers.


----------



## Funky Feathers (Dec 22, 2013)

*stolen pic*



gazz said:


> The ducklings are so cute:flrt:.
> image


Ummm, excuuse me, but this is MY pic of MY duckling! I want to know who stole it off my website in 2010. :bash:


----------

